# can a mini coexist with a Series 3?



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm sure this has been answered elsewhere, but I am assuming a mini can't interact at all with a Series 3 Tivo, correct? I'm thinking mainly because a Series 3 can only do multi-room "transferring" and not "streaming". Is this about right or can the mini interact with a Series 3 somehow in another way?

I have a few Series 3 lifetimes that are basically just being used as cable boxes in a basement. Not heavily used, but I do use their storage to record some shows. Free up space on my main level Premieres. Then multi-room transfer as needed over my (hard wired) home network. 

If I had a 4-tuner Premiere and mini in my set-up, the mini would not then be able to view ANY material recorded on any of the Series 3, right? I realize I could probably "transfer" content from a Series 3 to a Premiere and then "stream" it from the Premiere to a mini, but is there maybe some other functions the mini can do with a Series 3?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

You're correct. The Mini is strictly a streamer, and the Series 3's don't stream. I haven't tried it but I don't know of any other functions that a Mini/S3 together could perform directly.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can't access a S3 from a Mini at all. It's grayed out at the bottom of the My Shows list on the Mini.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I did this with my Tivo HD:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ-Pm6GkZwU[/media]

Work ok for now, still need a little fine tuning.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, you'd have to copy to the Premiere, and then stream to the Mini.


----------

